# protein/carb ratio



## Craig N (Jun 25, 2008)

I know the ratio of of protein should be 1.5g to every pound of body weight to build muscle, but am a correct in saying you should be taking 2-3g of clean cut carbs to build muscle aswell


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

nothing is written in stone mate

you look like you are building a good physique in yourself anyway.

but to answer the question most aim for that amount for there carb intake

everyone is different and some can tolerate more carbs than others

have to find out what works best for you i guess


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Craig N said:


> I know the ratio of of protein should be 1.5g to every pound of body weight to build muscle, but am a correct in saying you should be taking 2-3g of clean cut carbs to build muscle aswell


Nope

PWO ratios may have their place but standard ratios dont

Should a bank clerk with 25% body fat who sist down all day have 2-3g of carbs per lb?

*OR*

Should a builder who does 7 day weeks, 12 hour days and has 8% bodyfat have 2-3g of carbs per lb?

Lean weight

TDEE

other macros

metabolism

determine what you eat rather than equations


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

On reflection I cannot believe you have asked this after posting this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/35755-cnp-pro-peptide-definate-results.html


----------



## Craig N (Jun 25, 2008)

why not seen as it was the carbs i am unsure of


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as greg has pointed out nothing is written in stone as we all react differently, if you have a faster metabolism then you can clean bulk on more carbs than say someone who who is fatter and a slower metabolism. the only way to find this out is to start on a certain amount and then gauge your progress...

Craig i asked you a question on the peptide thread you started can you answer it please.


----------

